# EP CDs?



## Jose Rodriguez (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know if there are some good quality recordings of EP music on CD for sale? I was a huge fan of the Together For The Gospel CDs that have come out. I'm just looking for some good Psalms to listen to with the family and in my car.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jan 7, 2014)

Crown and Covenant Publications, the publishing wing of the RPCNA, puts out a lot of great Psalm cds and other EP resources. Check out the music tab here: Music


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 7, 2014)

Another vote for Crown and Covenant. They produce EP CDs for both the RPCNA and ARP.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Jose,
I recommend the following that was put together by members of our congregation here in Iowa: Psalm CDs

They are free to download and burn. All selections are from the Scottish Metrical Version (1650).


----------



## Afterthought (Jan 7, 2014)

_Worthy to be Praised_ from the FCC. I have one of their CDs and the quality is excellent. Some of the musical dynamics that one hears may take a little to get used to, but it really doesn't take too long.

The Presbyterian Reformed Church seems to have CDs, but I don't know much about those.

Maybe someday, Project Psalms.


Edit: I was going to mention the RPCI, but it looks like the already-mentioned Crown and Covenant website has them.

Edit2: An old thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/audio-cd-psalms-69122/


----------



## Jose Rodriguez (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Matthew1344 (Jan 7, 2014)

YES! you need to get LifePoint Church "You hold it all" Ep.... sooooo good!


----------



## nicnap (Jan 7, 2014)

Matthew1344 said:


> YES! you need to get LifePoint Church "You hold it all" Ep.... sooooo good!



Matt, EP, in this case, stands for Exclusive Psalmody not extended play.


----------

